# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  نمایش تاریخ و ساعت ثانیه شمار

## tux-world

این کد رو دارم ولی نمی خوام داخل فرم و input باشه به یه دایو یا <p> می خوام ببرم نشد
میشه کمک کنید ؟
<head>
<base target="_blank">
</head>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">

var timerID = null;
var timerRunning = false;

function stopclock ()
{
  if(timerRunning)
  clearTimeout(timerID);
  timerRunning = false;
}

function showtime () 
{
  var now = new Date();
  var hours = now.getHours();
  var minutes = now.getMinutes();
  var seconds = now.getSeconds()

  var timeValue = "" + ((hours >12) ? hours -12 :hours)
  timeValue += ((minutes < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + minutes
  timeValue += ((seconds < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + seconds
  timeValue += (hours >= 12) ? " P.M." : " A.M."
  document.clock.face.value = timeValue;

// you could replace the above with this
// and have a clock on the status bar:
// window.status = timeValue;

  timerID = setTimeout("showtime()",1000);
  timerRunning = true;
}

function startclock () 
{
// Make sure the clock is stopped
  stopclock();
  showtime();
}
</SCRIPT>
<BODY onLoad="startclock(); timerONE=window.setTimeout" BGCOLOR="#FFFFFF" TEXT="ffffff">
<CENTER><form name="clock" onSubmit="0">
<input type="text" name="face" size=13 value=""></CENTER>

----------


## hossin.esm

```
<head>
<base target="_blank">
</head>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
var timerID = null;
var timerRunning = false;
function stopclock ()
{
  if(timerRunning)
  clearTimeout(timerID);
  timerRunning = false;
}
function showtime () 
{
  var now = new Date();
  var hours = now.getHours();
  var minutes = now.getMinutes();
  var seconds = now.getSeconds()
  var timeValue = "" + ((hours >12) ? hours -12 :hours)
  timeValue += ((minutes < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + minutes
  timeValue += ((seconds < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + seconds
  timeValue += (hours >= 12) ? " P.M." : " A.M."
  document.getElementById('t').innerHTML = timeValue;
// you could replace the above with this
// and have a clock on the status bar:
// window.status = timeValue;
  timerID = setTimeout("showtime()",1000);
  timerRunning = true;
}
function startclock () 
{
// Make sure the clock is stopped
  stopclock();
  showtime();
}
</SCRIPT>
<BODY onLoad="startclock(); timerONE=window.setTimeout" >
<p id='t'></p>
```

----------

